# Hutch on its way!...



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok well as some of yous know my bunnies are indoors but i am going to put them outside so i orderd a 4ft double hutch hope this is ok?? but they will be in runs during the day when i am in or should i say out the back door.. 
So is a 4ft hutch be ok for them? 

Charlie Babbit is a dwarf X and Baba is well lop eard and he still growing..:wink:


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Apparently a 6x2x2 hutch is minimum requirement for all small-medium breeds!!

If your lops a French Lop and growing rather large, i would say you want a shed/playhouse

Hope that helps!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Ok well as some of yous know my bunnies are indoors but i am going to put them outside so i orderd a 4ft double hutch hope this is ok?? but they will be in runs during the day when i am in or should i say out the back door..
> So is a 4ft hutch be ok for them?
> 
> Charlie Babbit is a dwarf X and Baba is well lop eard and he still growing..:wink:


Yes my Flakey is a lop eared Rabbits he is only about 8-9 months and he is quite big and im sure he is still growing he looks like a cat!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have to say that I don't have any of mine in any less than 6ft, even the smaller breeds. You say a double hutch, are they together with a ramp or have they got 4ft each? How big is the run, is there anyway you can put a waterproof bed bit in the run and make it secure so that they can go out there every day the weather is supposed to be nice rather than just when you are there? Would be better for them to have the room.
*Heidi*


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Michelle666 said:


> Apparently a 6x2x2 hutch is minimum requirement for all small-medium breeds!!
> 
> If your lops a French Lop and growing rather large, i would say you want a shed/playhouse
> 
> Hope that helps!


Its 4 x2 x2 and there only gona be in it during the day really..



hazyreality said:


> I have to say that I don't have any of mine in any less than 6ft, even the smaller breeds. You say a double hutch, are they together with a ramp or have they got 4ft each? How big is the run, is there anyway you can put a waterproof bed bit in the run and make it secure so that they can go out there every day the weather is supposed to be nice rather than just when you are there? Would be better for them to have the room.
> *Heidi*


There going to have 4ft each and my OH is going to build an extention well i told him that! and he will make a run (sep) for them to come out of..:thumbup1:..


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> There going to have 4ft each and my OH is going to build an extention well i told him that! and he will make a run (sep) for them to come out of..:thumbup1:..


I think if they are going to have a secure run to go in during the day then you should be ok with it really. 
If you can get an extention added on all the the better really  
Maybe put the larger lop in the bottom hutch so you can have an extention/run attched to it for him as I would say he is more need of it than the dwarf.

*Heidi*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I would not put any of mine in a 4ft hutch, its far too small im afraid.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

hazyreality said:


> I think if they are going to have a secure run to go in during the day then you should be ok with it really.
> If you can get an extention added on all the the better really
> Maybe put the larger lop in the bottom hutch so you can have an extention/run attched to it for him as I would say he is more need of it than the dwarf.
> 
> *Heidi*


Its really just for nice days to get them out and when he builds an exstention it will be a lot bigger....

Thank for replying guys ...


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Sounds great, i am sure they will love it xxx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw I am sure they'll like it .. Sounds nice. xxx


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Sounds great Sharon...they will love it. It is certainly big enough and besides as you have already stated they will also have their runs...xxxx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Sounds great Sharon...they will love it. It is certainly big enough and besides as you have already stated they will also have their runs...xxxx


4ft x2ft is not big enough at all 

But at least they have the run.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

crofty said:


> 4ft x2ft is not big enough at all
> 
> But at least they have the run.


I disagree im afraid...not only do i think it is big enough...Sharon clearly stated it was only for night time purposes as she has runs for them.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

crofty said:


> 4ft x2ft is not big enough at all
> 
> But at least they have the run.


Not even if it has another 2 - 3 foot added on to it?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> Ok well as some of yous know my bunnies are indoors but i am going to put them outside so i orderd a 4ft double hutch hope this is ok?? but they will be in runs during the day when i am in or should i say out the back door..
> So is a 4ft hutch be ok for them?
> 
> Charlie Babbit is a dwarf X and Baba is well lop eard and he still growing..:wink:


*Well scosha i think they should have nothing less than a mansion,but as your not as rich as me the hutch you have will be more than big enough.*


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Well scosha i think they should have nothing less than a mansion,but as your not as rich as me the hutch you have will be more than big enough.*


Thank you janice ..

I wish i did live in a mansion...


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Im not suggesting they should have a mansion  4ftx2ft is far to small, this is why the rspca recommends a minimum of 6ftx2ft with the buns having at least 7 hours of run time (in a decent size run), *this is not a go at you hun *but the above post annoys me, the attitude is just buy what you can afford which i hear so much, if people can not afford to buy appropriate food/equipment for their animals dont have them!

How are you adding 2ft-3ft onto it? The only thing that concerns me is when the weather is horrific you'll have to keep them in the hutch surely? It means they do not have much sheltered room, im really not being nasty or trying to make you feel bad i know you love your buns im just replying to your thread. x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

crofty said:


> Im not suggesting they should have a mansion  4ftx2ft is far to small, this is why the rspca recommends a minimum of 6ftx2ft with the buns having at least 7 hours of run time (in a decent size run), *this is not a go at you hun *but the above post annoys me, the attitude is just buy what you can afford which i hear so much, if people can not afford to buy appropriate food/equipment for their animals dont have them!
> 
> How are you adding 2ft-3ft onto it? The only thing that concerns me is when the weather is horrific you'll have to keep them in the hutch surely? It means they do not have much sheltered room, im really not being nasty or trying to make you feel bad i know you love your buns im just replying to your thread. x


Yeah i know you are Crofty..
Ok I am adding on to it as hubby has some extra wood and well thought bigger the better.. 
I dont understand what you mean about the weather? .. i mean it will have a cover and they have there sleeping bit and plus as i said only in there when its nice weather and nice nights..


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

crofty said:


> Im not suggesting they should have a mansion  4ftx2ft is far to small, this is why the rspca recommends a minimum of 6ftx2ft with the buns having at least 7 hours of run time (in a decent size run), *this is not a go at you hun *but the above post annoys me, the attitude is just buy what you can afford which i hear so much, if people can not afford to buy appropriate food/equipment for their animals dont have them!


I have to agree with this!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I know my boys will love it....:thumbup1:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Yeah i know you are Crofty..
> Ok I am adding on to it as hubby has some extra wood and well thought bigger the better..
> I dont understand what you mean about the weather? .. i mean it will have a cover and they have there sleeping bit and plus as i said only in there when its nice weather and nice nights..


I think crofty is saying, in the wet and horrible weather, they wont be able to go in their runs, so will be stuck in a hutch thats on the small side, for a longer period of time.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> I think crofty is saying, in the wet and horrible weather, they wont be able to go in their runs, so will be stuck in a hutch thats on the small side, for a longer period of time.


Nope they wont ..i will bring them in side when its bad weather as they are house bunnys ..the hutch is for nice weather so they can be outside with me..


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> Nope they wont ..i will bring them in side when its bad weather as they are house bunnys ..the hutch is for nice weather so they can be outside with me..


Im with you now


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Im with you now


:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ohhhhhh now I see... I think everyone was thinkign that you were making them outdoor bunnies and that they would be living in the hutch and only on nice days they could go in the run!

Thats more than enough the hutch and run are only for nice days!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Sharon did state in her original posts that it would only be on nice days.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

umber said:


> Ohhhhhh now I see... I think everyone was thinkign that you were making them outdoor bunnies and that they would be living in the hutch and only on nice days they could go in the run!
> 
> Thats more than enough the hutch and run are only for nice days!


OOh i couldnt do that!..just felt sorry for them in the house and not out enjoying the nice weather...


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> Sharon did state in her original posts that it would only be on nice days.


That just shows how all of us on here are half asleep dumbos lol!.... Im speaking on behalf of myself here before I offend anyone


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

umber said:


> That just shows how all of us on here are half asleep dumbos lol!.... Im speaking on behalf of myself here before I offend anyone


I'm sure u wont offend anyone, i myself am guilty of it  xx


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

they gonna love it.. outside sunning themselves when it nice, and inside when it not so nice.. they are very lucky rabbits


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> That just shows how all of us on here are half asleep dumbos lol!.... Im speaking on behalf of myself here before I offend anyone


im sooooo offended


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought buns shouldnt be swapped from indoor to outdoor regularly as it affects their body temperatures and can be fatal?

I think during the day is fine but I wouldnt leave them out overnight only to bring them indoors the next day.......?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

marion..d said:


> they gonna love it.. outside sunning themselves when it nice, and inside when it not so nice.. they are very lucky rabbits


Thank you Marion.. they will , better being stuck in..even tho thye like it in my house..



Aud's_Mum said:


> I thought buns shouldnt be swapped from indoor to outdoor regularly as it affects their body temperatures and can be fatal?
> 
> I think during the day is fine but I wouldnt leave them out overnight only to bring them indoors the next day.......?


That means that people who have them indoor cant take them out in the a run then..No?...

Its just for nice days & when i am out in the garden...,(repeated)..


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> T
> 
> That means that people who have them indoor cant take them out in the a run then..No?...
> 
> Its just for nice days & when i am out in the garden...,(repeated)..


More like if there is a huge swing in the temp, for instance, if it was winter and someone bought outdoor bunnies, into a heated house, then the temp increase could kill them.

Should be ok over summer if your house temp isnt much different to the outside temp.

I dont know how true this theory is, as the day to day temps can vary enormously.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> Thank you Marion.. they will , better being stuck in..even tho thye like it in my house..
> 
> That means that people who have them indoor cant take them out in the a run then..No?...
> 
> Its just for nice days & when i am out in the garden...,(repeated)..


I was only merely stating what i had heard - and you have said on other posts that it would be overnight as well  I didnt say they couldnt go out in the run....of course they can, its just that if they are coming out of the warm into the cold and vice-versa then it might not be a good thing, thats all.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

well im completely confused, this story seems to change everytime i read the thread. 

If they are going to be indoor buns and you are attaching getting the hutch for daytime use only with a run attached then they're never going to be shut in it are they? They should not be brought in and out at night as the temp change is too much.

If you are moving them outside and allowing them indoors on bad weather days i understand but im sorry i still think the hutch is too small. 6ftx2ft hutch is the minimum with the understanding they will go in a run everyday, this is advised by the RSPCA for the animals welfare, bunnies need room to hop around even at night!


----------

